# We Didn't Own An Ipad



## phantom splashback (Mar 10, 2013)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but did look and couldn't see it....may need moving to the playground but couldn't start a new post in there.

May bring back a few memories for most on here


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Very good! I particularly liked

"N n n n nineteen" and

"Michael Fish the lying tw4t".


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think I may have just [email protected] my pants laughing so much.....great memories, and a great parody of an inspirational original Billy Joel song.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81916

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

hehe nice post , brings back alot of memories ,inc how old i am now :/


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Classic.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

has made my day thank you . bowie.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

monkey magic :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Michael fish...lying ****....lol


----------



## phantom splashback (Mar 10, 2013)

Only missing Battle of the Planets and Princess knickers and would have been complete


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81916
> 
> ...


William,

You are a true "librarian". MI5 would have found a position for you, without doubt.:wink1:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:
> ...


I've always had a natural flare for minutia. Unfortunately it is usually manifested by someone asking me if I remember "That old TV show with the guy, with the thing.", or someone telling me about a "great" new film and me telling them about the superior original version. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81916
> 
> ...


Blimey...my memory must be going...I didn't remember that from two months ago, and I even posted in the thread....comes to us all in the end I s'pose.







ldman:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:
> ...


You needn't worry until an ancient thread comes to the surface, and you read a post thinking "What a load of drivel.". Then you realise it was your post. So far, I've been fortunate, my general opinions have not changed that much. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Oh so true, Will. :yes:


----------



## phantom splashback (Mar 10, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of reminds me of something. :wink2:
> ...


Did wonder :yes:


----------

